# [SOLVED] Monitor Flickers



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

This recently just happened today, but my monitor started flickering and it's gotten worse as the day went on. The monitor flickers between brightness. I've tried turning up the Refresh Rate and updating GPU driver, but to no avail. Any help would be appreciated.

GPU: ATI Radeon X800

Moniter: Samsung SyncMaster 915n

Resolution: 1280x1024

Refresh Rate: 75 Hertz

I know it's the monitor itself because when I used another monitor, it worked fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

did you run the auto setup


----------



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

Auto setup for what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

for the monitor from the menu on the monitor


----------



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

The Auto Adjustment? Yes, I've run that multiple times.

How would I know if it was a backlight problem or not?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

the screen usually dimms
rma it


----------



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

If it is a backlight problem, does the monitor usually act up a few hours after starting up or does it act up instantly?

I just plugged the monitor into my laptop a few minutes ago and it's just fine right now.

So it's a communication issue between the monitor and my computer. I'm not sure what though. I haven't made any changes recently before it started flickering....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

try a new cable from the computer to the monitor


----------



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

Still flickers...

The monitor is ok (tried plugging it into laptop and worked fine), the GPU is fine (plugged it into another monitor and it was fine), and it's not the cable (just tried using another cable). 

I just turned the refresh rate back to the default 60 Hz with a resolution of 1280 x 1024 so it's not the refresh rate. I even tried changing the resolution to 800x600 and it still flickers.

:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

re-seat the video card
what
video card
cpu
m/board
power supply
brand
wattage
are you running
any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

Tried reseating the Video card, but it still flickers.

ATI Radeon X800 Pro
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
MSI K8N NEO2 PLATINUM 939 NVIDIA nForce3 Ultra ATX AMD Motherboard
ENERMAX Liberty ELT500AWT 500W ATX12V Power Supply

CPU- 42ºC/105ºF
System- 39ºC/102ºF

CPU VCore- 1.34V
+3.3V- 3.37V
+12V- 12.16V
+5V- 5.13V
Battery- 3.27V
5V SB- 5.26V


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

all looks normal there can you try the card in another computer to see if it has the same problem


----------



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

I don't think it could be the video card because when I use another monitor on the computer, it works fine. So the GPU isn't sending a bad signal...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

you have eliminated everything that could cause the problem
card
monitor
cord
voltages ok


----------



## Jayson113 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Monitor Flickers*

Well I just discovered it is the monitor. I noticed it was flickering when it wasn't even plugged into any computer. I guess it didn't flicker when it was plugged into the 2nd computer since the backlight still had some life in it. 

Luckily there's still a warranty. Thanks for the help though :grin:


----------

